# Barsch als Köderfisch???



## matze28 (5. August 2009)

Hi Leute#h

habt ihr erfahrungen mit barschen als köderfisch für zander, hecht, wels???|kopfkrat
habe bis jetzt immer nur plötzen und rotaugen benutzt und damit auch ganz gut gefangen
in letzter zeit fange ich aber mehr kleine barsche nun frage ich mich ob ich die auch nutzen kann und ob man damit auch was fängt;+? angeln tu ich meist in der elbe...was habt ihr für erfahrungen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

Erkundige dich, ob das bei dir erlaubt ist.

hier in Bremen z.B hat der Barsch ein Mindestmaß von 15cm und im FiGe steht, daß keine Fische als Köderfisch verwendet werden dürfen, die ein Mindestmaß haben.


----------



## James8 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

Hey,

wenn erlaubt auf jeden Fall ein super Köder!!!
Größter Vorteil bei Barschen ist, dass wenn du sie werfen willst (z. B. Drachko) sie viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel länger halten als andere Köder.

Grüße


----------



## matze28 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

wir in sachsen anhalt haben für den barsch kein mindestmaß...|supergri


----------



## matze28 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

ich hab immer das problem dass die wollhandkrabben sich recht zügig um den köder kümmern und da ich beim köderfischangeln(senke) mehr barsche als weissfische fange wäre das eine gute alternative da mir sonst immer frühzeitig die köderfische ausgehen...#q


----------



## Bassey (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

Ich habe am Samstag mit nem 25cm Barsch einen Waller von 93cm gefangen ^^
Ich werde mich auch weiter an Barschen orientieren als Köder, da diese verdammt
robust sind und daher sehr geeignet für weite Würfe.


----------



## matze28 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

@bassey

das hat mich jetzt schon überzeugt dann werd ich das morgen mal versuchen...
hab am we auch 2 welse gefangen einen auf tauwurm den anderen auf plötze ware beide aber nur halb so groß wie deiner aber immerhin 2|supergri


----------



## Bassey (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

Jo Matze, alles klar. Ich habe den als Köder im Main verwendet und hier mal meine Montage falls du damit etwas anfangen kannst:


----------



## bigkmi (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

Barsch ist ein SUPERKÖDER. Den Räubern sind die Stacheln sch... egal. Habe beim Hechtangeln sogar das Gefühl dass es mit Barschen bei uns besser funktioniert als mit Rotaugen. Vlt. kommt ja noch beim Esox Futterneid dazu wenn ein Barsch in seinem Revier auftaucht?

TL
Klaus


----------



## matze28 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

hast dir ja richtig mühe gegeben mit der zeichnung 
das mit der unterwasserpose ist ne gute idee um die krabben fern zu halten werd ich mal ausprobieren
habe bis jetzt immer mit pose auf grund geangelt um einen biss in der strömung besser erkennen zu können 
danke dir...:m


----------



## Bassey (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

Das Sargblei solltest du dabei aber noch mit einem kleinen Petzblei fixieren, da es 1. beim Auswurf i.d.R. immer schneller sein wird als dein KöFi und das ganze sehr lästig ist und 2. sich der Waller damit dann selbst hakt.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

Hey,
Ja ich kann auch nur bestätigen, das Barsche nen Topköder für Zander,Hecht und sogar Aal sind.Die Zander beissen bei uns im Moment sogar besser auf kleine Barsche als auf 
andere Köfis. Der letzte Zander den ich mitgenommen habe hatte 8 kleine Barsche im Magen!


----------



## matze28 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

so eine upose kann man sich doch sicher selber basteln hab da noch jede menge schwimmkörper welches wohl auch posen sein sollen daraus kann ich mir doch so ein gerät basteln oder...#c


----------



## matze28 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

wenn ich das so lese würd ich am liebsten gleich los aber meine angelsachen sind bei meiner freundin im auto und die ist auf arbeit#q#q#q hab heut morgen noch zu ihr gesagt ne ne nimm mal dein auto ich fahr heut nicht angeln son mist:v


----------



## Bassey (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*



matze28 schrieb:


> so eine upose kann man sich doch sicher selber basteln hab da noch jede menge schwimmkörper welches wohl auch posen sein sollen daraus kann ich mir doch so ein gerät basteln oder...#c


 
Klar kannst du, nimm nen 20g Durchlaufschwimmer und fertig.
Ich habe halt die U-Posen vom Wallerteam mit Rasseln drinnen, weiß nur nicht inwiefern die Rasseln etwas bringen. Ich habe sie halt und benutze sie ^^
Ansonsten gaaaanz klassisch Styrodur (nicht Styropor) nehmen, das hält genauso und du kannst es in eine stromlinienförmige Form schnitzen.


----------



## zander35 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

Moin moin, habe meine größten Hechte alle auf toten Barsch gefange. Für mich der beste Köderfisch für Hecht#6


----------



## matze28 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

und wie siehts mit kaulbarschen aus? wenn ich das noch fragen darf?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

Auch auf Kaulbarsch habe ich schon gute Zanderfänge gemacht!


----------



## matze28 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

alles klar die nehm ich dann morgen auch mit wenn ich welche fange


----------



## Bassey (30. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

Zwischenfrage, bereits Erfolg gehabt?


----------



## mf123 (26. Dezember 2015)

*Was haltet von dem matze koch wobbler (vor allem die kleineren )?*

Könnt ihr mir  von euren Erfahrungen berichten


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

Für mich sinds B-Köder...


----------



## thanatos (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

Barsch ist ein ganz prima Köfi ,denn auch die Räuber sind Feinschmecker :q und zweitens sie verheddern nicht so oft die Schnur wie Weißfische  
 werden in entsprechender Größe auch von Kapfen nicht verschmäht #6


----------



## geomujo (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Barsch als Köderfisch???*

Und von Fischreihern 
Hier in Potsdam sind die so zahm geworden,  dass sie einem quasi aus der Hand fressen. Betteln tut sie aber nicht -  die sind einfach sehr geduldig.
Hoffe nur dass die instinktiv wissen, wie rum der Barsch in den Schnabel muss 

Aber im Ernst Barsche werden täglich von fast allen Genossen die größer sind als sie selbst gefressen. Obs Erfolg bringt hängt von der Örtlichkeit ab. Wenn viele Barsche vorhanden sind ist er sicher ein guter Köfi.


----------

